# NH Racing



## Chiffy (28 October 2018)

Anyone else delighted that NH Racing is back on tv. One reason to be pleased that winter is approaching!
What horses are you looking forward to seeing?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 October 2018)

I don't get the chance to watch it on tv lol! We need some rain up here in Scotland before we can unleash our winter string! It's getting ridiculous it's nearly November and Kelso raced on Good To Firm yesterday!


----------



## Chiffy (28 October 2018)

I didnâ€™t realise that EKW. Perfect ground here in SW Scotland but no racecourses!
Raining at Cheltenham yesterday.


----------



## Clodagh (28 October 2018)

I lit the fire and settled down for the afternoon. Fantastic quality racing.
I also succumbed and signed up for RUK on their Â£10 offer so watched recordrd Cheltenham Friday evening after work. Love it. And it means I get to watch Aintree and Wincanton today.


----------



## Clodagh (28 October 2018)

Oh and horses to watch, I never support anything from Ireland however lovely they are. I love pretty well everything Nicky Henderson trains so all of his big guns.
And Kalashnikov going novice chasing, I drove past Amy Murphy's yard the other day and got very overexcited.

And totally off topic but a friend of mine who is a photographer spent the day at Jon Gosden's last week photographing Cracksman for the Oppenheimers. I am livid, how dare he go without me assisting!?


----------



## Chiffy (28 October 2018)

I used to have RUK Clodagh but it got so expensive and I didnâ€™t watch it in the summer but you couldnâ€™t have a winter only deal. I also found them very difficult to terminate the agreement.

I think we have the same taste in horses Clodagh. 
My daughter has a friend who works for John Gosden. She spent years in NH yards but the money in a good flat yard is a totally different thing!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 October 2018)

Clodagh Nicky Henderson now has one that I thought a lot of at ours - Precious Cargo. He will be out in a few weeks when the ground is soft enough for him so watch out for him! He will be bloomin good at worst if they can take his racing style!

We obvious have Arthur and Big River who are good horses and hopefully some of the youngsters will be nice horses but you never know until you try them.

I was very jealous of Cheltenham getting rain yesterday!


----------



## Clodagh (28 October 2018)

Yes I don't watch it in the summer so it does work out expensive. I will now keep it for 18 months, so it will see me through next season as well and then cancel it for the summer. I have not had any trouble cancelling it I must say, they are very efficient. 
I spend no money on myself and rarely go out so it is my annual treat.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 October 2018)

Loving watching the NH racing now the season is getting going.  I do have RUK and I love being able to watch mid week meetings and some of their features are really interesting.  Having said that, the new ITV coverage is really good and I do watch them when they are covering the bigger meetings.  The subscription is a bit of a luxury but whilst I can afford it, I will carry on


----------



## lar (28 October 2018)

I'd have been more excited if I hadn't had money on the two horses that ran out on Friday at Cheltenham!
L'ill Rockefeller looked a class act if he can learn to stop guessing at the fences.  We all commented on how good he looked going down to post.
Agree though - jump racing always gets the blood going more than the flat.  I think it's because you see the same horses coming back season on season so you get to know and love them.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 October 2018)

lar said:



			Agree though - jump racing always gets the blood going more than the flat.  I think it's because you see the same horses coming back season on season so you get to know and love them.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly why people love jumps racing! Where else would you see the same 4 horses fighting it out in the Gold Cup 4 years running? Or the same horse win the same Championship race 4 times over? Not on the flat! 

Cracksman - retired. 
Roaring Lion - one more run then retired.
Justify - 4 runs then retired.
Your lucky to see a flat horse run as a 4yo! Most  finish at 3yo to the breeding sheds.

But jump horses keep coming back for more!


----------



## bonny (28 October 2018)

EKW said:



			That's exactly why people love jumps racing! Where else would you see the same 4 horses fighting it out in the Gold Cup 4 years running? Or the same horse win the same Championship race 4 times over? Not on the flat!

Cracksman - retired.
Roaring Lion - one more run then retired.
Justify - 4 runs then retired.
Your lucky to see a flat horse run as a 4yo! Most  finish at 3yo to the breeding sheds.

But jump horses keep coming back for more!
		
Click to expand...

Winx, Cox Plate 4 years in a row !


----------



## Clodagh (28 October 2018)

bonny said:



			Winx, Cox Plate 4 years in a row !
		
Click to expand...

She is a super mare, but I suppose as a female she can only produce one foal a year, compared to Cracksmans 100 or whatever. Take nothing aweay from her - she is exceptional.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 October 2018)

bonny said:



			Winx, Cox Plate 4 years in a row !
		
Click to expand...

Yes but she isn't racing against the same horses every year ðŸ˜‰ she is one of a kind! I have huge respect for her and her resilience! 1 Cox Plate is some effort let alone 4! All against different rivals. You might have had one or two do a couple of them but that's not quite the same as Kauto Star, Denman, Long Run and Neptune Collanges all coming up that Cheltenham hill year after year!

The Australians keep arguing to be allowed AI and if they get their way (which they wont) you could have 50 Winx's on surrogate mares. Actually to be fair the Aussies want ai from stallions so they don't need to shuttle their mares half way round the world to visit Galileo!


----------



## humblepie (28 October 2018)

My flat horse raced til he was 8 as did the big long distance handicaps. A few of his contemporaries mixed flat and hurdles but he just stayed on the flat. Itâ€™s lovely to see the old jump horses back and exciting new recruits. That said went to Ascot for champions day and the racing was very exciting.


----------



## Fanatical (29 October 2018)

National Hunt racing is pretty much the best thing about winter. I LOVE it!
The only problem I have is wanting to sit all cosy on the sofa watching it all afternoon on a Saturday, when i have to head out and do the yard mid afternoon. Most annoying! Haha! So end up recording it and watching the later races later on.


----------



## Velcrobum (29 October 2018)

Waiting for Coneygree to get back on the track however he is very very fragile so it might all go wrong again


----------



## only_me (5 November 2018)

Saw a fab horse on facebook recently, called Malone Road - it just kicked into another gear on the straight and cruised home about 20 lengths free!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 November 2018)

only_me said:



			Saw a fab horse on facebook recently, called Malone Road - it just kicked into another gear on the straight and cruised home about 20 lengths free!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to ride his mother! Zaffarella! She is owned by Pete Buchanan and has 4 or 5 offspring. The first sold for 100k, went on to win it's first 3 bumpers/ hurdles. The next sold for 60k I think and again has won a point and 2 bumpers so far. Malone Road sold for 320k? If I remember rightly! Gordon Elliott bought him for Chevely park.

The mare was a half decent racehorse to be fair to her and is producing far better than herself - which is a good thing! Zaffarella ran against a Horse called Valentines Lady a few times - VL is one of my horses at works mother - Midnight- small world!


----------



## only_me (5 November 2018)

EKW said:



			I used to ride his mother! Zaffarella! She is owned by Pete Buchanan and has 4 or 5 offspring. The first sold for 100k, went on to win it's first 3 bumpers/ hurdles. The next sold for 60k I think and again has won a point and 2 bumpers so far. Malone Road sold for 320k? If I remember rightly! Gordon Elliott bought him for Chevely park.

The mare was a half decent racehorse to be fair to her and is producing far better than herself - which is a good thing! Zaffarella ran against a Horse called Valentines Lady a few times - VL is one of my horses at works mother - Midnight- small world!
		
Click to expand...

Thats so weird! Very small world! Yep sold for 325 which is cheap for malone road  




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1503595886451599


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2018)

Did anyone watch Kempton yesterday? Epatante was something special, everyone else kicking like crazy and Barry Geraghty hauling on the reins until over the last and then woosh like a rocket.


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2018)

EKW - am looking out for Precious Cargo but the site I used doesn't seem to have any entries yet - is that right?


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2018)

Oh! And another thing. Did anyone watch the Badger Ales on Saturday? A friend of ours owns On Demand, wasn't she great! (She was only 5th so will forgive you if you didn't notice her but she ran beautifully).


----------



## bonny (13 November 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Oh! And another thing. Did anyone watch the Badger Ales on Saturday? A friend of ours owns On Demand, wasn't she great! (She was only 5th so will forgive you if you didn't notice her but she ran beautifully).
		
Click to expand...

She ran well, at the front so Iâ€™m sure she was noticed, just ran out of steam at the end. The winner was brilliant, all very emotional.


----------



## bonny (13 November 2018)

Clodagh said:



			EKW - am looking out for Precious Cargo but the site I used doesn't seem to have any entries yet - is that right?
		
Click to expand...

He was entered in the kempton race you mention but didnâ€™t run presumably as Henderson knew the other horse would win !


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2018)

bonny said:



			He was entered in the kempton race you mention but didnâ€™t run presumably as Henderson knew the other horse would win !
		
Click to expand...

Well my searching really was rubbish then! Can you tell me where you look? Thank you


----------



## bonny (13 November 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Well my searching really was rubbish then! Can you tell me where you look? Thank you
		
Click to expand...

If you search for a horses name on sporting life racing you can press on entries to see if there are any in the next 6 days. He isnâ€™t entered anywhere at the moment but presumably is ready to run and will soon.


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2018)

Thank you.


----------

